# AEMT Registry written



## CountryGirl (Jun 3, 2012)

Does anyone know if they are still going to 135 questions on the AEMT written or is it adaptive yet? I take mine next week so I was just wondering


----------



## Strap (Jun 3, 2012)

It's 135 questions for everyone still, and you get 135 minutes to complete it.


----------



## CountryGirl (Jun 3, 2012)

Awesome thanks


----------



## tslroper (Jun 6, 2012)

So the NRAEMT is NOT adaptive? I cant get a straight answer. Ive heard everything from it is to its not, some say its extremely challenging and goes beyond our scope (highly unlikely, but thats what i was told), and some say its easy and very basic. I love beta testing a new system. 

Any definites would be very helpful folks, thanks!


----------



## CountryGirl (Jun 6, 2012)

tslroper said:


> So the NRAEMT is NOT adaptive? I cant get a straight answer. Ive heard everything from it is to its not, some say its extremely challenging and goes beyond our scope (highly unlikely, but thats what i was told), and some say its easy and very basic. I love beta testing a new system.
> 
> Any definites would be very helpful folks, thanks!



I have been hearing the same things my instructor suggested very strongly to know the rule of 9s the parkland formula drip rates and as many disease processes as possible...and of course your basics


----------



## Strap (Jun 6, 2012)

I took it a little over a week ago and passed, but I walked out of there with a lot less confidence that I had passed than I did with my EMT Basic test.

Mine went to 135 questions and several others that I talked to in my class also had 135 questions. I guess it's possible that it really was an adaptive test, and we were all riding the razor's edge of pass/fail right up to the 135th question, but probably not. 

Also, as you go along if you're not sure about a question, you can flag it and then go back and ponder it some more after you've gone all the way through the test. Even if you don't flag any questions, if I remember right, one of the options at the end is to Review All, and you can go back and look through any or all of the questions. I finished with about 20-25 minutes to spare, but my brain was too fried to go back and start second-guessing myself.


----------



## Christopher (Jun 6, 2012)

Strap said:


> Mine went to 135 questions and several others that I talked to in my class also had 135 questions. I guess it's possible that it really was an adaptive test, and we were all riding the razor's edge of pass/fail right up to the 135th question, but probably not.



They likely gave extra questions to see how well they worked out. If you read the big nasty screen of text prior to starting there is a message that a certain number of your questions will be ungraded and used for evaluation of the question itself. Considering how new AEMT is as a level, this makes sense that there would be that many extra questions.


----------



## CountryGirl (Jun 13, 2012)

Well I took it today and nervously waiting them to score it...I wish they would do it right away


----------



## CountryGirl (Jun 15, 2012)

I passed


----------



## tslroper (Jun 15, 2012)

Congratz!


----------



## OKparamurse (Jun 15, 2012)

Congrats! So were there any EKG or cardiac drug questions on it?


----------



## Strap (Jun 15, 2012)

No, no EKG or cardiac drug questions, since those aren't in the national AEMT scope of practice.


----------

